# New S3 and a happy ...



## ksl316 (Jul 30, 2008)

wife.Just got her a 2009 S3 from Competitive Cyclist last Friday.Spent the weekend working out the kinks.Amazing to get a complete bike for less than 3k.Needless to say she's thrilled to go from a 20lb plus Specialized Dolce to a bike that weighs in the neighborhood of 14-15lbs.Having her wheelsuck and ***** that I need to go faster is gonna get old tho


----------



## thesober (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice! How did you get it so cheap?


----------



## ksl316 (Jul 30, 2008)

Closeout and a savings code during the TDF.Would have rather given the money to a LBS but the deal was far to good to pass up.Interestingly enough my wife had looked at a 2009 S2 w/ Ultegra at a local dealer and he quoted her $3600 which she passed on.This Saturday a riding partner of hers showed up on the exact S2 she was looking at and the same store sold it to him for $3000.I know people have to make a profit but why try to take advantage of a woman who was willing to make the deal and buy the product.i don't think she'll be spending her cycling dollars there any longer.


----------



## JHAN (Jun 29, 2010)

ksl316 said:


> wife.Just got her a 2009 S3 from Competitive Cyclist last Friday.Spent the weekend working out the kinks.Amazing to get a complete bike for less than 3k.Needless to say she's thrilled to go from a 20lb plus Specialized Dolce to a bike that weighs in the neighborhood of 14-15lbs.Having her wheelsuck and ***** that I need to go faster is gonna get old tho


I got my S3 from CC also, 2 weeks ago.
I love it. It was such a great deal I bought a Mavic Kysuim SL wheelset from them too for $700.00!
It was really too good to pass up, (if you're small enough to ride a 48cm frame).


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome bike!
________
LIVE SEX


----------

